# Schütz in Leitung zwischen FU und Motor



## ruesti (13 Februar 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Anlage gebaut mit einer S7-1200 die mir 2 Frequenz Umrichter Siemens V20 steuert. Jetzt will der Dekra Mensch aber unbedingt ein höheres Performance Level. Sprich ein sicheres Abschalten der FU's. Die V20 bieten das aber nicht an. Zusätzlich möchte der Dekra Mensch einen Totmannschalter. Ist es möglich über den Totmannschalter einen Schütz zwischen FU und Motor zu schalten. Versteht der FU das dann auch richtig, oder detektiert der dann irgendein Problem? Würde den Hilfskontakt des Schütz auf die SPS legen und den Motor nur anlaufen lassen wenn der Kontakt geschlossen ist. So wäre zumindest gewährleistet das der FU und der Motor nur anlaufen können wenn die Verbindung zwischen Motor und FU geschlossen ist. Beim abschalten bzw. Loslassen des Totmannschalters wird die Leitung dann allerdings gekappt obwohl der Motor noch 0,5 sec. In Rampe herunterfährt.
Auch mal die allgemeine Frage : ist sowas überhaupt zugelassen? Oder gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrift die das Verbietet?
Und zur Info : habe natürlich notaus - Taster installiert die mir die FU's stromlos schalten.

Gruß Uli 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Februar 2021)

Moin Uli,

erzähl doch mal ein bißchen mehr:
Um was für eine Maschine handelt es sich?
Mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten wird gefahren?
Was sind die Gefahren?
Wofür soll der Totmannschalter sein?
Warum will der DEKRA-Mensch ein höheres PL? Ist die erfolgte Risikoanalyse nicht OK? Was hat er zu beanstanden?

Grundsätzlich erst einmal: Wie Du ja schon schriebst, der FU fährt eine Rampe. Bei Abschaltung durch das Schütz trudelt er aus. Zusätzliche Gefahren?

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## ruesti (13 Februar 2021)

Das ganze ist eine Drehscheibe in einem Fotostudio für Produktfotografie. Die Drehzahl ist moderat gewählt. Eine Umdrehung dauert bei voller Fahrt ca. 18sec. Offensichtlich kann es auch mal vorkommen dass Menschen auf der Drehbühne mitfahren.
Aber warum jetzt der Dekra Mann das haben will oder nicht interessiert ja auch gar nicht. Er fordert es und Punkt.

Mein Gadanke war jetzt nur dass ja der Motor auch wenn er in Rampe runterfährt immer noch den Motor antreibt. Und was passiert wenn er dann den Anschluss zum Motor gekappt bekommt. Geht er dann in Fehler Mode und muss resettet werden? 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2021)

Auf und Wegschalten von Motoren auf FUs ist grundsätzlich möglich, 
ist aber die schlechteste Art um einen Antrieb sicher zum stehen zu bringen. 
Wenn es *deine Gefahrenanalyse* zulässt, solltest du erst nach Herunterfahren 
der Rampe den Antrieb trennen.


----------



## JSEngineering (13 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auf und Wegschalten von Motoren auf FUs ist grundsätzlich möglich,
> ist aber die schlechteste Art um einen Antrieb sicher zum stehen zu bringen.
> Wenn es *deine Gefahrenanalyse* zulässt, solltest du erst nach Herunterfahren
> der Rampe den Antrieb trennen.



Darüber hatte ich auch nachgedacht. Aber wie bekommst Du “sicher“ diese Verzögerung hin?

Denn gerade, wenn Personen da drauf stehen können und ich lasse die Scheibe dann austrudeln, halte ich das für ziemlich bedenklich.
Vielleicht über einen FU mit sicherem Halt nachdenken, anstatt ewas “drumrum“ zu bauen, was vielleicht hinterher nur marginal billiger wird, dafür aber unschöne Nebeneffekte hat...
Diesen FU kann man ja vielleicht noch wo anders benutzen...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2021)

Bei allem was mit "Bühne" zu tun hat, wird generell erstmal ein hoher Performanve Level gefordert.
Dass da der DEKRA-"Mensch" da auf die sichere Seite geht ist klar.
Aber:
Es gibt Normen für Kräfte, Geschwindigkeiten, max. Beschleunigung und max. Bremsen, Abstände, ...
Wenn du all das in deiner Risikobeurteilung sauber darstellen kannst (Konstruktionsprinzipien, Bauelemente, Schutzmassnahmen), dann funktioniert sowas auch ohne Totmannschalter oder Ähnlichem. Hat man sowas noch nie gemacht, dann ist es gut, wenn man vorher einen Sachverständigen holt und die Entwicklung, Konstruktion gemeinsam macht.
Ist unterm Strich billiger und erspart hinterher böse Überraschungen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2021)

Das runterfahren / rampen den FU überlassen.
Eventuell könnte mann den Bremsansteuer Ausgang des FU benutzen zu ansteueren des Schutzes.

EMV technisch ist es überigens eine schlechte Lösung ein Schutz ein zu bauen.
Auch EMV so Korrekt wie möglich montiert is die Abschirmung nicht mehr 10% zu.

Also wie Jesns auch schrieb. Besser FU mit sichere halt einbauen.

Bram


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Februar 2021)

> Aber wie bekommst Du “sicher“ diese Verzögerung hin?



mit einem ganz normalen Sicherheitsrelais mit Zeitverzögerung. Mit dem sofort schaltenden Kontakt wird der FU disabled und fährt seine Rampe runter, nach Zeit x fällt der Schütz ab. Nennt sich dann Stop Kategorie 1.
https://www.kollmorgen.com/en-us/developer-network/stopp-und-not-halt-funktion/

bzw. Schaltungsbeispiel
https://www.kollmorgen.com/developer-network/schaltungsbeispiel-not-halt-mit-stopp-kategorie-1/


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Februar 2021)

Nachtrag: Beispiele für solche sichere Relais:
https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/eshop/0010000200700280FP/Zeitueberwachung

(gibt's aber im Prinzip bei allen Herstellern von Sicherheitsrelais)


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2021)

Langsam mit den jungen Pferden 
Erstmal Motor, Getriebe und Mechanik prüfen.
Du kannst noch so schöne Nachlauframpen programmieren und stolperst dann über das Thema Netzausfall


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Schaltungsbeispiel
> https://www.kollmorgen.com/developer-network/schaltungsbeispiel-not-halt-mit-stopp-kategorie-1/



So eine Schaltung hab ich nur 1 mal im echte Leben gesehen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> So eine Schaltung hab ich nur 1 mal im echte Leben gesehen.



Die Schaltung hab ich schon öfters eingesetzt.
Problem ist dabei passende Leistungswechsler / Leistungsöffner zu finden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Schaltung hab ich schon öfters eingesetzt.
> Problem ist dabei passende Leistungswechsler / Leistungsöffner zu finden.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



Wenn ich es mir richtig errinere war die mit Solid State Relais gemacht.


----------



## Captain Future (15 Februar 2021)

ruesti schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Anlage gebaut mit einer S7-1200 die mir 2 Frequenz Umrichter Siemens V20 steuert. Jetzt will der Dekra Mensch aber unbedingt ein höheres Performance Level. Sprich ein sicheres Abschalten der FU's. Die V20 bieten das aber nicht an. Zusätzlich möchte der Dekra Mensch einen Totmannschalter. Ist es möglich über den Totmannschalter einen Schütz zwischen FU und Motor zu schalten. Versteht der FU das dann auch richtig, oder detektiert der dann irgendein Problem? Würde den Hilfskontakt des Schütz auf die SPS legen und den Motor nur anlaufen lassen wenn der Kontakt geschlossen ist. So wäre zumindest gewährleistet das der FU und der Motor nur anlaufen können wenn die Verbindung zwischen Motor und FU geschlossen ist. Beim abschalten bzw. Loslassen des Totmannschalters wird die Leitung dann allerdings gekappt obwohl der Motor noch 0,5 sec. In Rampe herunterfährt.
> Auch mal die allgemeine Frage : ist sowas überhaupt zugelassen? Oder gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrift die das Verbietet?
> ...



Ein Schütz in der Motorleitung würde ich nicht machen sondern in der Zuleitung zum Frequenzumrichter wegen EMV usw.
0,5 Sekunde Rampe denke darüber braucht man nicht Diskutieren das ist so gut wie nichts.

Totmannschaltung bedeutet für mich:
Betätige einen Taster Motor läuft
Betätige den Taster nicht mehr Motor stoppt.

Notaus wäre dann wenn etwas in die Hose geht aber den hast Du ja installiert.

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage
Was gibt es denn für Verletzungsgefahren ??? Ist das eine Drehscheibe die bündig im Boden ist ? Was ist die maximale Drehzahl der Scheibe ??
Wie stark sind die Motoren ?? Ist dort ein selbsthemmendes Getriebe an den Motoren ??


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

> Die Drehzahl ist moderat gewählt. Eine Umdrehung dauert bei voller Fahrt  ca. 18sec. Offensichtlich kann es auch mal vorkommen dass Menschen auf  der Drehbühne mitfahren.




Man braucht nur den richtigen Dekra Mann 

https://youtu.be/ocxFivATUlI?t=87


----------



## Captain Future (15 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man braucht nur den richtigen Dekra Mann
> 
> https://youtu.be/ocxFivATUlI?t=87



Das stimmt...... 18sec. für ne Scheibe mit 250m Durchmesser ist doch ok.....


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Februar 2021)

> Ein Schütz in der Motorleitung würde ich nicht machen sondern in der Zuleitung zum Frequenzumrichter wegen EMV usw.



das wiederum wäre aber nicht sicher weil der FU ja noch Energie (geladene Elkos) hat und somit sich möglicherweise noch was bewegt.


----------



## NBerger (15 Februar 2021)

FAZIT:

V20 RAUS und einen MIT Safety rein z.B. G120

Edit:
Man kann auch kein Raumschiff aus Holz bauen nur weil man Schiffe schon immer aus Holz gebaut hat.


----------



## Hesse (15 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> weil der FU ja noch Energie (geladene Elkos) hat und somit .



..... hat man noch was für die Bremsrampe von 0,5s


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2021)

... außerdem entsteht beim Abbremsen Energie - der Motor wird zum Generator.

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (15 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> das wiederum wäre aber nicht sicher weil der FU ja noch Energie (geladene Elkos) hat und somit sich möglicherweise noch was bewegt.



Also wenn ich so überlege habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren bestimmt nicht eine Anwendung gesehen wo ein Schütz in der Motorleitung ist. 
Genau das gleiche gilt für Klemmen im Abgang vom FU.



NBerger schrieb:


> FAZIT:
> 
> V20 RAUS und einen MIT Safety rein z.B. G120
> 
> ...



Stimmt wo wir wieder bei unserem Problem sind das inkl. meiner Wenigkeit 98,5 % keine Ahnung von Safety haben... jeder baut SIL3-SIL4 / PLe
Wenn es SIL128 / PLxyz geben würde .... wäre das unsere Lösung. Ja die Safety-Scheisse hat uns alle schön strubbelig gemacht. 

Bei dem Thema Safety ist es fast wie bei Corona oder Fußball in Deutschland.... 80 Millionen Experten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2021)

Ich kenne das mit Schütze hinter Umrichtern,
in der Holzbearbeitung war das lange Zeit üblich. 
Dort hast du an bestimmten Maschinen viele 100Hz
bzw. 300Hz Antriebe, gerne mal 20-50. 
Da werden früher Rotierender Umformer verwendet 
und dann Gruppen-FUs. 

Wenn man sich damit auskannte, war das auch relativ 
Schmerzfrei.


----------



## Captain Future (16 Februar 2021)

In der Holzverarbeitung bzw. Industrie kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich weiß nur das vor ca. 15 Jahren wo Umrichter so richtig auf dem Vormarsch waren ich noch bei der Planung im Schaltschrank gerne auf Klemmen gegangen bin weil ich das nicht anders kannte. Damit habe ich dann 2-3 Probleme bei der Abnahme gehabt und dann die Klemme weggelassen.

Macht man das in der Holzbearbeitung noch immer so ?


----------



## TheLevel (16 Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch schon in manchen Anlagen einen Schütz hinter dem FU verbaut. Bei Siemens gibt es dafür sogar ein Applikationsbeispiel, um mit einem S120 System bei einzelnen Achsen auf PLe zu kommen. Bei einzelnen Achsen würde ich aber auch vorziehen, beide Schütze vor dem FU zu verbauen. 
Eine ähnliche Problematik gibt es ja, wenn man mehrere Motoren an einem Umrichter betreibt. Dann muss der Motorschutz ja auch zwischen FU und Motor realisiert werden....


----------



## Captain Future (16 Februar 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon in manchen Anlagen einen Schütz hinter dem FU verbaut. Bei Siemens gibt es dafür sogar ein Applikationsbeispiel, um mit einem S120 System bei einzelnen Achsen auf PLe zu kommen. Bei einzelnen Achsen würde ich aber auch vorziehen, beide Schütze vor dem FU zu verbauen.
> Eine ähnliche Problematik gibt es ja, wenn man mehrere Motoren an einem Umrichter betreibt. Dann muss der Motorschutz ja auch zwischen FU und Motor realisiert werden....



Hast du mal einen Link ? 
Das mit mehre Motoren an einem FU gibt es bei uns nicht... Nur wenn beide immer zusammen laufen sonst dreht mein Chef am Kabel....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> In der Holzverarbeitung bzw. Industrie kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich weiß nur das vor ca. 15 Jahren wo Umrichter so richtig auf dem Vormarsch waren ich noch bei der Planung im Schaltschrank gerne auf Klemmen gegangen bin weil ich das nicht anders kannte. Damit habe ich dann 2-3 Probleme bei der Abnahme gehabt und dann die Klemme weggelassen.
> 
> Macht man das in der Holzbearbeitung noch immer so ?



Wir haben auch eine Anwendung bei der 4 gleiche Motoren hinter einem FU durch Schütze angesteuert werden. Das hat allerdings nichts mit Sicherer Abschaltung zu tun.

Dabei habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das das mit SEW und Siemens gut funktioniert. ABB-Umrichter zicken da gerne mal rum.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2021)

Wenn 2 Motoren nie gleichzeitig laufen, dann kann man beide mit dem selben Frequenzumrichter abwechselnd betreiben und mit 2 Schützen hinter dem FU umschalten. Dafür gibt es die Parametersatz-Umschaltung (Antriebsdatensatz-Umschaltung). Das hat allerdings nichts mit der sicheren Abschaltung zu tun, sondern mit Kosten sparen.

Harald


----------



## TheLevel (16 Februar 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link ?


https://docplayer.org/178278478-Safety-integrity-level-sil-3-gemaess-en-62061.html



Captain Future schrieb:


> Das mit mehre Motoren an einem FU gibt es bei uns nicht... Nur wenn beide immer zusammen laufen sonst dreht mein Chef am Kabel....


Ja, bei uns auch nur in diesem speziellen Fall. Kommt zum Glück nicht häufig vor.


----------



## Windoze (16 Februar 2021)

Ich hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Thema. Im Handbuch des V20 steht, das man nicht Motorseitig im Betrieb abschalten darf.



Siemens hatte mir auf einen Support-Request folgendes geantwortet:


> ein normalzyklisches netzseitiges Schalten hat keine negativen Folgen für die Lebensdauer des SINAMICS V20. Wohingegen ein Ausgangsseitiges Schalten im Betrieb, durch Überstrom die Umrichter Elektronik zerstören könnte.
> Wie Sie sicher selbst gesehen haben, besitzt der SINAMICS V20 keine integrierten Sicherheitsfunktionen, sodass Sie sichere Funktionen extern realisieren müssen, d.h. hier wird der Performance Level durch die externen Komponenten bestimmt.



Wir haben dann den Umrichter Netzseitig abgeschaltet.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da werden früher Rotierender Umformer verwendet



Da war dann aber noch der Reichsadler drauf 
Rotierenden Umformer hab ich bislang nur einmal in freier Wildbahn gesehen.
Sogar mit stufenlosem Getriebe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da war dann aber noch der Reichsadler drauf
> Rotierenden Umformer hab ich bislang nur einmal in freier Wildbahn gesehen.
> Sogar mit stufenlosem Getriebe.



Neh gar nicht mal, vor ca. 20 Jahren haben wir die selber noch als neu
gekauft und eingebaut, wenn wir keine passende am Lager hatten. 
Wir hatten sogar ein regen Handel damit, im Monat hatte irgend ein Kunde
so ein Umrichter kaputt und bei uns Ersatz beschafft, obwohl Sie sehr Robust 
waren.


----------



## blimaa (16 Februar 2021)

Hi 
Bei Weiss Rundtakttisch Steuerungen (Sienens) kann man diese zwischen FU und Motor einbauen und in der Parametrierung angeben, dass man Schütze eingebaut hat. (Wird sogar vorgeschrieben, wenn PLe gefordert wird)

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (17 Februar 2021)

Man hat das Problem ja auch schon mit Reparaturschaltern die direkt vor dem Motor verbaut sind.

In der Regel gibts dann da "voreilende" Hilfskontakte die dann auf die "Motorfreilaufklemme" am Umrichter gehen. 

Obs sowas bei Schützen auch gibt, weiss ich nicht. Aber die SPS könnte ja zuerst den FU auf "Freilauf" schalten und erst kurz danach das Schütz aus. Dann sollte der FU das in der Regel auch abkönnen.

Gruß.


----------



## Nais (18 Februar 2021)

"Obs sowas bei Schützen auch gibt, weiss ich nicht. Aber die SPS könnte  ja zuerst den FU auf "Freilauf" schalten und erst kurz danach das Schütz  aus. Dann sollte der FU das in der Regel auch abkönnen."

So ähnlich haben wir das für PLe an Hydraulikpumpen gelöst. Erst den STO am Umrichter abschalten (leider nur PLd) und mit einer Verzögerung von 500ms die beiden Sekundärschütze.
Bis jetzt gab es dadurch noch keinerlei FU- Probleme. Was jedoch etwas unschön bleibt, ist die unsaubere EMV-Lösung....


----------

